# Please Help ASAP



## Baby4us (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi and sorry to bother I know how busy You are.
I had My transfer 3 days ago.We transfered 5 embies.Re cleaned My uterus first to remove mucous that may stick to the embies.She said I may have some bleeding for a couple of days after.When She did the transfer it hurt real bad.So bad I almost came off the table.Well after I got home about 4 hours later I started bleeding Heavy like a period and it became very crampy.I even had a couple of blood clots.Next morning I called Re and told Her and She moved up My pio injections from 1 to 2 and 4 hours later it stopped.So I bled like I was having a heavy period for about 30 hours right after transfer.My  is do I still have a change for those embies to implant or are they gone? I know all that bleeding was not from the cervix.
Thank You very much,TammyL


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Baby4us,

I have never come across anything like the 'treatment' you have suffered! To have 5 embryos transferred is irresponsible (not on your part, on the clinic) and the uterine 'cleaning' you describe sounds barbaric!!

If I was in your position I would make an official complaint to HFEA about your clinic.

Regards,

Peter



Baby4us said:


> Hi and sorry to bother I know how busy You are.
> I had My transfer 3 days ago.We transfered 5 embies.Re cleaned My uterus first to remove mucous that may stick to the embies.She said I may have some bleeding for a couple of days after.When She did the transfer it hurt real bad.So bad I almost came off the table.Well after I got home about 4 hours later I started bleeding Heavy like a period and it became very crampy.I even had a couple of blood clots.Next morning I called Re and told Her and She moved up My pio injections from 1 to 2 and 4 hours later it stopped.So I bled like I was having a heavy period for about 30 hours right after transfer.My  is do I still have a change for those embies to implant or are they gone? I know all that bleeding was not from the cervix.
> Thank You very much,TammyL


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

I'm so glad Peter responded this way. I read your post yesterday and was desperate to post the same. I didn't as I'm no expert and thought I'd see what Peter said first. 

The description of your treatment sounds appauling and I too have never heard of anythng like it. It's completely shocked me. 

My only query is whether you were treated in the UK. You mention your 'Re', which is an abbreviatin usually used in America. Just wondered? 

I hope that even after all this things do turn out well for you, but if not, you definitely need a change of clinic and doctor, as well as making a major complaint no matter what the outcome. 

Take care.

J


----------



## Gwyn (Jan 27, 2003)

Dearest Tammy,


I too am absolutely shocked at what you have been through. As I was reading your message my jaw dropped.

I too hope that it works for you and you never need go back to that clinic again.

TAKE CARE AND TRY RELAXING FOR THE NEXT FEW WEEKS. Give yourself some time to recover from your experience. It shouldnt be like that.

Lotsa love
Gwyn


----------

